# HELP with pictures!



## Ibanez_fanboy (Feb 6, 2006)

even if this isnt musically realated.... can someone tell me how i can upload pictures to this site... into a thread.... i have no idea   

thanks in advance


----------



## Dylan7620 (Feb 6, 2006)

go to a photo hosting site (something like photobucket or the like) and you can upload your pics on there for free. then you just have to get the tags and copy it here just like a web adress and there ya go.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 6, 2006)

Or you can paypal Chris some money for the site and he'll hook you up with an uploader and some other cool stuff. Such as the contributer banner under your user name, you know, that thing that is supposed to drive the chicks wild, but we don't have any on the site and I'm rambling....


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2006)

Or just attach them to the post.

[action=Chris]"helps" this post get into the right forum.[/action]


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 6, 2006)

Chris said:


> Or just attach them to the post.
> 
> [action=Chris]"helps" this post get into the right forum.[/action]




Aren't you supposed to be pushing your "Chris needs coffee to help this hangover" fund...errr, I mean support ss.org fund???


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Feb 6, 2006)

heheh thanks guys  i used photo bucket. you mnea... we dont have any chicks on here at all? damn


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 7, 2006)

Universe is a chick isn't she?


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 7, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Universe is a chick isn't she?




I haven't seen her on here since I've been here, that was like October that I signed up....


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Feb 8, 2006)

damn, that sucks


----------

